# Un giapponese a X Factor 2014. Il Mengoni d'Oriente. Video.



## admin (19 Settembre 2014)

Alle selezioni di X Factor 2014 si è presentato un ragazzo giapponese di nome Yusaku subito ribattezzato "Il Marco Mengoni giapponese". Morgan, uno dei giudici del programma, è andato troppo a fondo con l'ironia. E la cosa ha infastidito più di qualche telespettatore.

Qui in basso, al secondo posto, il video di Yusaku che canta l'Essenziale di Marco Mengoni in versione italo giapponese.


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2014)




----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Settembre 2014)

Mah, vocalmente non è tutto sto fenomeno, anzi stona pure in alcune parti, però è un altro soggetto alla Suor Cristina che può favorire gli ascolti del programma. Lo faranno vincere.


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Settembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Mah, vocalmente non è tutto sto fenomeno, anzi stona pure in alcune parti, però è un altro soggetto alla Suor Cristina che può favorire gli ascolti del programma. Lo faranno vincere.



sono ancora ai provini, non è detto che l'abbiano preso.


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Settembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> sono ancora ai provini, non è detto che l'abbiano preso.


Ho visto le audizioni, mammamia che pena, poi fedez che si commuove per un pezzo banalissimo. Ma per piacere


----------



## Blu71 (19 Settembre 2014)

Simpatico e niente di più.


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Settembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ho visto le audizioni, mammamia che pena, poi fedez che si commuove per un pezzo banalissimo. Ma per piacere



a me ieri sono piaciuti quei ragazzi che hanno fatto avicii, il resto poca roba, e anzi tantissimi rapper (per lo più scadenti ).


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Settembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> a me ieri sono piaciuti quei ragazzi che hanno fatto avicii, il resto poca roba, e anzi tantissimi rapper (per lo più scadenti ).


Questa è roba per svago e per farsi due risate, ma non per trovare i nuovi talenti della musica. Basta guardare la giuria. E' una pagliacciata, come The Voice, con la differenza che comunque a quest'ultimo ci va anche gente più "capace", però il fine è sempre quello: soldi e basta.


----------



## BB7 (19 Settembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Questa è roba per svago e per farsi due risate, ma non per trovare i nuovi talenti della musica. Basta guardare la giuria. E' una pagliacciata, come The Voice, con la differenza che comunque a quest'ultimo ci va anche gente più "capace", però il fine è sempre quello: *soldi e basta*.



Esattamente. E' tutto incentrato sul fare ascolti, sembra di vedere degli attori. 

(A tal proposito consiglio a tutti di guardarvi la 1x02 di una miniserie chiamata Black Mirror)


----------



## EleRossonera93 (25 Settembre 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Esattamente. E' tutto incentrato sul fare ascolti, sembra di vedere degli attori.
> 
> (A tal proposito consiglio a tutti di guardarvi la 1x02 di una miniserie chiamata Black Mirror)



Esatto!! In realtà non cercano talenti veri, ma ragazzini di bell' aspetto, empatici, con storie interessanti, che possano vendere dischi... che pena. (black Mirror è geniale!!! Soprattutto la 1x01)


----------

